# Haunters Association



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I am toying around with the idea of putting together some sort of group or association for Iowa haunters. I am thinking about getting this all set up so that there can be one website that you can go to and you can get information on all the different haunts in Iowa.

I know I'm a kid, and I don't know much yet. But I believe that this could be a really great idea. There is a website called HauntedIllinois.com and there they have information about all the haunts in Illinois. I'm hoping to do the same for Iowa.

What are your thoughts or ideas on this?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Zach, I think that is a great idea. I know for a fact that when i lived in Iowa i couldnt find anything. It was just the same old stuff that is advertised in my area which is a terror in the woods and a jay-cees haunt. Unless you already know the name of a haunt you are hard pressed to find anything on the internet as to when and where. I bet there are several haunts in Iowa that would love the free advertising #1 and for me it would have been a way to find other people interested in the same thing as I was. I've seen the haunted Illinois site and think Iowa could definately use something like this. You could contact some Chambers of Commerce to find out how to get a hold of some of the people i think. Maybe start with the major cities?? Des Moines, Iowa City, Davenport, Ames, Souix City?? Definately ANY town with College kids in it. Oh and I dont wanna hear this "I know Im a kid" crap outta you. Yea you're a kid, but a kid who has been in the paper several times, who started their own haunt in thier garage that people WANT to come see and a kid who makes his own props. At 17 all I was concerned with was hanging out with my friends and what i was gunna do at the next party. I think its great you have found something you love to do at such a young age stop selling youself short. You have already proven that you can do what ever you set your mind to so get out there and get this site done. I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea, even if just a website! I know that every year I try and find websites for haunts in my area, and all I usually get are sites with listings of commercial haunted houses in each state. And usually and Home Haunt sites I find are barely populated with any information at all.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

2 kids sold "you tube" for 1.65 billion dollars!

I think you can handle a local website for haunters in Iowa. It is a great idea, and I don't think it would be that difficult to put together. I am sure there are some resources on the net that can help find the best way to put up a page. You can learn and tweak as you go.

Maybe you can contact Haunted Illinois and get some advice on how to begin.

You could also have things on your site like links to local oddities, historical graveyards and graves (there are lots of people who are into that and it would give more traffic into the site).
If I can find that site that I liked about the graveyards, I'll post it for you. I thought I saved it but now I can't find it.

Check out Haunted Wisconsin. I have it saved as a fav.

http://www.hauntedwisconsin.com/links?category=32


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Found it... Forgotten Ohio.
I used that web site to look at photos of old cemeteries.

It is part of a web ring so take a look at the home page. This is the link after you enter the site.

http://www.forgottenoh.com/page1.html


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> Zach, I think that is a great idea. I know for a fact that when i lived in Iowa i couldnt find anything. It was just the same old stuff that is advertised in my area which is a terror in the woods and a jay-cees haunt. Unless you already know the name of a haunt you are hard pressed to find anything on the internet as to when and where. I bet there are several haunts in Iowa that would love the free advertising #1 and for me it would have been a way to find other people interested in the same thing as I was. I've seen the haunted Illinois site and think Iowa could definately use something like this. You could contact some Chambers of Commerce to find out how to get a hold of some of the people i think. Maybe start with the major cities?? Des Moines, Iowa City, Davenport, Ames, Souix City?? Definately ANY town with College kids in it. Oh and I dont wanna hear this "I know Im a kid" crap outta you. Yea you're a kid, but a kid who has been in the paper several times, who started their own haunt in thier garage that people WANT to come see and a kid who makes his own props. At 17 all I was concerned with was hanging out with my friends and what i was gunna do at the next party. I think its great you have found something you love to do at such a young age stop selling youself short. You have already proven that you can do what ever you set your mind to so get out there and get this site done. I can't wait to see what you come up with.


Gee...
Thanks Turtle!
.



eanderso13 said:


> That sounds like a great idea, even if just a website! I know that every year I try and find websites for haunts in my area, and all I usually get are sites with listings of commercial haunted houses in each state. And usually and Home Haunt sites I find are barely populated with any information at all.


Yeah that is what I have found year after year...
Hopefully this will spread the word about those lesser-known haunts.



Haunted Bayou said:


> 2 kids sold "you tube" for 1.65 billion dollars!
> 
> I think you can handle a local website for haunters in Iowa. It is a great idea, and I don't think it would be that difficult to put together. I am sure there are some resources on the net that can help find the best way to put up a page. You can learn and tweak as you go.
> 
> ...


I have contacts the guy who does Haunted Illinois...
I'm waiting to hear back from him.

And I have see the Haunted Wisconsin site in the past.
Both sites have tons of great information!
.

Thank you all for your comments!
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've seen the haunted illinois guy on one of the pro-haunt forums and he seems like a real down-to-earth guy who really believes in the spirit of haunting. I'm sure he'd be glad to help.

Hell, I don't even know who has haunts around me. Nobody's put together a good site that gives directions to haunts around Missouri (and especially St. Louis). that I know of... I really want to see some good home haunts since Halloween's dried up in my area.

If you got the time, Zach, do it! You will make contacts out of lots and lots of haunters in your state. And become known to the pro haunters as well. And if you decide to go pro, you'll already have relationships with other haunters which helps immensely. And like Turtle said, age means jack. You may be a kid, but you're a kid with a mission and a vision and a knowledge of haunting, and starting something like this would buy you the street cred to get the pros respecting you and sharing their knowledge with you. It would be win-win all around... providing you follow through and stick with it and take the time to actually build the site and update it and stay current with the info you get. Haunting, like show biz, attracts dilletantes (sp?)... people who get a wild hair and start something and don't finish it. Get serious and see it through and you'll make a name for yourself in the haunt industry. And so many other home haunts would get noticed... that's what keeps Halloween alive (or at least restlessly undead) and kicking. Halloween needs more guys like you... if you're willing to spend a few solid hours a week then please by all means go for it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

If you build it they will come!
That is how we got Florida Haunters started!
All of us are still on all the other boards, forums and sites that we always did, but now we also have a place to talk about local stuff too. That has been a big help with finding stores, weather worries and lots of things that involve living in Florida.
It all grew from me posting an invite for FL haunters to do a make and take!
We have a great bunch of people that all support ourselves locally and support Halloween nationally.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The trick is going to be to keep it updated with information as information gets old quick.

Do it, man, and you'll meet lots of folks that you like and don't like, but you'll be involved with the community you know and love!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya know I think it is a fantastic idea that you have, not to mention that you have experience in the haunting community not to mention your insider to assist.

But to get back to your age.... I really think that it would benifit the whole list. sometimes adults get one track mind syndrome and only see things from one perspective. Maybe youth is needed to see things out of the box. Not to mention you should also include some off the off haunt issues stuff, like cornfield mazes, and the local pumpkin farms.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Revenant said:


> I've seen the haunted illinois guy on one of the pro-haunt forums and he seems like a real down-to-earth guy who really believes in the spirit of haunting. I'm sure he'd be glad to help.
> 
> Hell, I don't even know who has haunts around me. Nobody's put together a good site that gives directions to haunts around Missouri (and especially St. Louis). that I know of... I really want to see some good home haunts since Halloween's dried up in my area.
> 
> If you got the time, Zach, do it! You will make contacts out of lots and lots of haunters in your state. And become known to the pro haunters as well. And if you decide to go pro, you'll already have relationships with other haunters which helps immensely. And like Turtle said, age means jack. You may be a kid, but you're a kid with a mission and a vision and a knowledge of haunting, and starting something like this would buy you the street cred to get the pros respecting you and sharing their knowledge with you. It would be win-win all around... providing you follow through and stick with it and take the time to actually build the site and update it and stay current with the info you get. Haunting, like show biz, attracts dilletantes (sp?)... people who get a wild hair and start something and don't finish it. Get serious and see it through and you'll make a name for yourself in the haunt industry. And so many other home haunts would get noticed... that's what keeps Halloween alive (or at least restlessly undead) and kicking. Halloween needs more guys like you... if you're willing to spend a few solid hours a week then please by all means go for it!


I think I'd be really good at it.
I do have a lot of time on my hands...
And most of the time it's looking for haunts around my area!
So that's gotta mean something...



IshWitch said:


> If you build it they will come!
> That is how we got Florida Haunters started!
> All of us are still on all the other boards, forums and sites that we always did, but now we also have a place to talk about local stuff too. That has been a big help with finding stores, weather worries and lots of things that involve living in Florida.
> It all grew from me posting an invite for FL haunters to do a make and take!
> We have a great bunch of people that all support ourselves locally and support Halloween nationally.


Thanks for telling me that!
Now I really feel confident about this!
.



Sickie Ickie said:


> The trick is going to be to keep it updated with information as information gets old quick.
> 
> Do it, man, and you'll meet lots of folks that you like and don't like, but you'll be involved with the community you know and love!


Yeah, I've noticed that on some sites there is still info about their 05/06 haunts!
Sheesh!



hawkchucker said:


> Ya know I think it is a fantastic idea that you have, not to mention that you have experience in the haunting community not to mention your insider to assist.
> 
> But to get back to your age.... I really think that it would benifit the whole list. sometimes adults get one track mind syndrome and only see things from one perspective. Maybe youth is needed to see things out of the box. Not to mention you should also include some off the off haunt issues stuff, like cornfield mazes, and the local pumpkin farms.


I didn't really think about the non-haunt stuff...
That's a really good idea!
.

.


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

*Go For it...*

It is a good idea and a worthwhile endeavor.

There is lots of room for this sort of special interest service to the local community. Once you launch it, you'll find that people will emerge to assist in ways that will absolutely fill any gap you experience.

One piece of advice, determine what you do best, execute that specific dominant strength then ask for and empower the community to add to your vision.

Let me know when you launch it an MrSkeleton will donate product for your first give away. keep me posted at [email protected]


----------



## Barry (May 1, 2007)

*Be Very Carefull!!*

Adam from Haunted Illinois was my inspiration to start www.scaryohio.com back when I got into haunting. That led to my involvement in MHC and now my life is Halloween 24-7. 

Seriously though, I say go for it. Scary Ohio has turned out to be a popular site for people searching for Ohio attractions and Adam and I are very happy to see many other regional directories coming online. I know I would be very willing to give any guidance that I can and I am sure Adam would be as well. He is a great guy.

Fell free to contact me here or at [email protected] with any questions you may have.

Barry


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

You're doing something you enjoy.
And in the process you're helping others by making the web site.
Age doesn't matter, if its something you want to do, then I say GO FOR IT.
If you don't, then years from now you might regret not doing it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

mrskeleton said:


> It is a good idea and a worthwhile endeavor.
> 
> There is lots of room for this sort of special interest service to the local community. Once you launch it, you'll find that people will emerge to assist in ways that will absolutely fill any gap you experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your words and offer!
.



Barry said:


> Adam from Haunted Illinois was my inspiration to start www.scaryohio.com back when I got into haunting. That led to my involvement in MHC and now my life is Halloween 24-7.
> 
> Seriously though, I say go for it. Scary Ohio has turned out to be a popular site for people searching for Ohio attractions and Adam and I are very happy to see many other regional directories coming online. I know I would be very willing to give any guidance that I can and I am sure Adam would be as well. He is a great guy.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I sent Adam an e-mail a while ago but haven't heard anything back yet...
But that's for your offer... I'll definately hit you up sometime soon!
.



strange1 said:


> You're doing something you enjoy.
> And in the process you're helping others by making the web site.
> Age doesn't matter, if its something you want to do, then I say GO FOR IT.
> If you don't, then years from now you might regret not doing it.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking...
Because after I graduate this year I was thinking about taking a break from haunting...
But I'm dreading that I lose interest and never get back into it and regret it for ever...
I don't know...
But thanks for the adivce!
.


----------



## mrskeleton (Feb 25, 2008)

*What's your progress??*

Hey front yard...

Let us know what you're up to!
When will you be pulling the trigger?

Jeff Nix @ MrSkeleton.com


----------

